

Anyone in San Francisco looking for a co-founder? - JesseAldridge

Because I am.<p>You can learn a bit about me on my personal site:  JesseAldridge.com<p>Here are some ideas I&#x27;m interested in working on: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.co&#x2F;xSWy0zDGup<p>Email me at JesseAldridge@gmail.com if you&#x27;d like to grab lunch or coffee sometime.
======
ChuckFrank
This might help -

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgCvDTyBjHdOdDF...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgCvDTyBjHdOdDFfMENqeWVGNVFxTXdnaDZBRkd0cUE&hl=en#gid=9)

~~~
JesseAldridge
Nice. Thanks.

Most of the entries are from 2010 and 2011 though.

~~~
ChuckFrank
True. But perhaps a bump here will get people to update the information. I see
that you had a list of projects that you are working on. My partner and I have
a project that is on ice currently. We ran into some technical issues that
were beyond our skill set, but we still have high hopes for launching. If you
are interested, I'd love to talk to you more about it. It's a marketplace
competitor. Email me at brer.frank at gmail.

------
sharemywin
you last idea is gamefly.com. not that you have to be first but you wold
probably need more than just netflix for games.

~~~
JesseAldridge
My interest there is focused more on recommendations than on obtaining the
actual games. I really just want to click on star-ratings and get
recommendations based on those ratings.

